# Looking at 2010 Mahindra 4025



## Hoghunter (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm new to the forum. I have a question for the Mahindra tractor experts. 

I'm looking at a Mahindra 4025, with a loader. The gauge indicates it has 145.9 hours on it. I called Mahindra and they said it's a 2010 model. My concern is the area around the 3-point hitch has a lot of paint missing on the hitch components and back of tractor...like it has been heavily used. One headlight is broken out and there are small dents in the on the front cowling; otherwise, the tractor appears to be in good shape. No leaks. I did note there are small chips in the tires...like off-road tire get when running on rocks. He want 10.4k for the rig.

My question is...does the excessive paint missing around the three-point hitch indicate the tractor may have more hours on it than the gauge reflects? 

Perhaps I'm being overly cautious. Seems like a tractor with only 145 hours on it would not show that much wear around the hitch area. Any advise would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum hoghunter! All depends on the implement that was used but generally, no, it doesn't sound right. Is the seller the original owner or is it a dealer? I would take a few things into consideration like......... Why are they selling it and are they in a place that would warrant having a tractor? in other words, are they getting rid of it and getting something else....? That's very few hours. Have you checked around for comps in terms of price?


----------



## Hoghunter (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks Tractor Beam. The gentleman that has the tractor is elderly and is somewhat difficult to get information out of. He didn't even know the model of the tractor or the year it was made. He said he has two tractor and simply doesn't need this one. I've done business with the guy who just pulled maintenance on his Mahindra and he said it's a good tractor. I think what I need to do is hire an expert to come in and do an independent inspection. I attached a few photos...not sure if they'll upload.


----------



## Hoghunter (Feb 7, 2015)

A couple more photos...


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Probably good to get an independent inspection. The tractor sounds alright, but I'd havve a look at the rear PTO to make sure nothing is damaged back there, if it does look like shaft or something came off and beat the paint up a little. 
I'd definitely try it out, listen for pump chatter or squealing, perhaps leave the boom and bucket raised and check to see if either or both weep down. Try all the functions to make sure they are working, and if your there with your independent inspector, all the better... at least if you ask him questions, he should give you some straight answers.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Heck, that's not too bad looking.....


----------



## Hoghunter (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks Pogobill...I'll definitely test all the loader in combination with the PTO. The tractor forward of the back PTO area looks great. It just looks like the three-point and the area around it were too dinged up for a tractor that has low hours. However, I need to speak with the owner and see if he can tell me why. It almost looks like flying objects...like rocks...chewed up the paint. Your theory of something coming off the PTO may indeed be the cause. The small chips in the tires indicate it was used on a rocky surface, but the bucket doesn't look like it was used for moving rocks. It will be interesting to get to the bottom of this. I appreciate the advice.


----------

